# Seerosenblätter bleiben klein



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Meine Seerose (__ Attraction) bildet nur relativ kleine Schwimmblätter aus,etwa wie bei einer __ Zwergseerose.Außerdem kommt vielleicht nur alle zwei Wochen ein neues Blatt hoch.Kann es daran liegen,dass sie sich noch im Kaufgefäß befindet?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Hupsi,

das ist die naheliegendste Möglichkeit. Die Verkaufstöpfe sind eine absolute Notlösung bei den Seerosen. Viele Sorten werden nur deswegen nicht gehandelt, weil sie sich in den Töpfchen nicht einmal vom Herbst bis zum Frühling halten lassen. Die meisten Gärtnereien pflanzen ihre Seerosen für das kommende Jahr im Herbst ein und überwintern die Töpfe dann in einem Gewächshaus. Wenn sie im Frühling zum Verkauf kommen, dann haben sie schon das Maximum erreicht was in dem Topf möglich ist. Sie müssen nach dem Kauf also dringendst umgetopft werden.

'__ Attraction' bräuchte schon ein Gefäß mit wenigstens 10 Litern Inhalt.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2005)

wo wir gerade bei den Seerosen sind! 
Meine blüht sehr schön, sie hat ca. 20 Blätter und es kommen immer mehr dazu. Sie hatte insgesamt schon 3 Blüten gehabt. Aber nie gleichzeitig, immer eine nach der anderen. Ist das normal, dass die Blüten so ca 1-2 Wochen blühe und dann schon verwelken? Und, soll man die verblühten abschneiden damit schneller neue kommen? Kenn mich mit den Dingern noch überhaupt nicht aus!


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

da musst Du Dich irren: jede Einzelblüte blüht exakt drei Tage, danach beginnt sie zu versinken. Wenn Du also wirklich 1 - 2 Wochen lang eine Blüte gesehen hast, dann müssen das mehrer Blüten hintereinander gewesen sein. 

Die allermeisten Seerosen sind nicht in der Lage Samen zu bilden, daher ist es auch nicht nötig die verblühten Blüten zu entfernen. Du kannst es machen wenn sie Dich optisch stören, aber auf die Blütenbildung haben sie keinen Einfluss.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2005)

3 Tage! Gut mit den 2 Wochen war vielleicht rein subjektiv aber die letzte z.Zt. blühende blüht schon seit vergangene Woche Freitag. D h. ja sie würde heute nicht mehr blühen   
Kann man oder soll man die in der Saison nachdüngen?  Wenn ja mit was?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo

ich möchte mich gleich mit einklincken. Ist die 'Yellow Sensation' auch nur mit kleinen Blättern ausgestattet? Und kann ich sie bis auf 1,5-1,6 m Tiefe setzen? 
Sie sitzt in einem 15l Gefäß. Und wächst wie der Teufel. Hat schon mindestens 5-8 Blätter.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

man kann bis zum August die Seerosen düngen. Am besten funktioniert Osmocote. Nachdem der regional anscheinend nicht überall erhältlich ist, haben wir den jetzt auch im Angebot.

'Yellow Sensation' sollte man generell nicht flach setzen, dafür hat sie zu viele Blätter. 1,2 m Tiefe wird als ideal angegeben, musst mal probieren ob sie es bei Dir auch tiefer aushält.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2005)

wenn du mir die Pflanzen schickst mach mir bitte von diesem Dünger mit dabei. Ich hab nur eine, also so, dass es für die reicht.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2005)

Servus Werner

Dünger habe ich mit zugegeben und auch nach deinen Anweisungen gepflanzt. Bin mal gespannt ob ich sie Höher setzten muss.
Habe sonst nichts für den tiefen Bereich.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

wo liegt denn dein Wohnort? Je wärmer das Wasser im Sommer wird, umso tiefer kann man Seerosen setzen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2005)

Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hupsi,
> 
> das ist die naheliegendste Möglichkeit. Die Verkaufstöpfe sind eine absolute Notlösung bei den Seerosen. Viele Sorten werden nur deswegen nicht gehandelt, weil sie sich in den Töpfchen nicht einmal vom Herbst bis zum Frühling halten lassen. Die meisten Gärtnereien pflanzen ihre Seerosen für das kommende Jahr im Herbst ein und überwintern die Töpfe dann in einem Gewächshaus. Wenn sie im Frühling zum Verkauf kommen, dann haben sie schon das Maximum erreicht was in dem Topf möglich ist. Sie müssen nach dem Kauf also dringendst umgetopft werden.
> 
> ...


Hallo Werner!

Wenn ich sie umpflanze,könnte sie diesen Sommer denn noch blühen?Wie schnell bildet sie denn unter den normalen Umständen Blätter?Bisher hat sie nur 4 mickrige Schwimmblätter,mein Teich ist aber auch nicht sonderlich tief (50 cm).


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo Hubsi,

ich bin zwar nicht Werner, aber ich denke das der Sommer noch lange genug ist um noch genügend Blätter und Blüten zu bilden.

Ich hab meine Seerosen übrigens in 20 L Mörteleimer gepflanzt und den Eimer mit Jute eingewickelt, der Optik wegen.


@Werner:

Die "Hermine", die ich dieses Frühjahr bei dir gekauft habe hat die erste Knospe an der Oberfläche. Freu mich schon, wenn sie aufgeht. Und dass obwohl mein Hund die Jungpflanze angeknabbert hatte.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo Werner

ich wohne in Winterhausen Nähe Würzburg. Die Pflanze schiebt gut die Blätter nach oben. Mal sehn wie sie sich entwickelt.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

also quasi im Weinbaugebiet? Dann kannst Du tiefer gehen als üblich und die 1,50 m anpeilen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo Werner

ja ich bin Mitten in den Weinbergen. Auch bei der Auswahl meiner Freundin, musste ich feststellen das einigen Hektar Weinberg mit dabei sind 8) 

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2005)

Welches Substrat würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2005)

sand lehm gemisch + duenger


----------

